# Minoan ferries Trieste Line



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Minoan Ferries are starting a new service in December 2012 from Trieste to Patras. SeeHERE It looks like this service will replace the Venice route.

There's not a lot of info yet but it will be too late for us as we will be travelling in mid November.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Details of the sailings to Trieste are now out, well to the end of January. see http://www.ferries.gr/minoan/trieste-greece-ferries.htm

It's the same price from Patras/Igoumenitsa to Ancona/Trieste. It's also the same mileage from Calais to Ancona and Trieste so for us the Ancona route would be one less night on the boat. The downside for Ancona is the route out of the port can be very slow going if you get a couple of ferries docking at the same time and also the road works on the A14 to Bologna.

Does anybody have any info on Trieste docks, like exiting and joining the autostrada?

We won't be leaving Turkey to late April so I'm hoping by then somebody will have used the service.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

